# badly faded ford ka bumpers/trim



## primo (Feb 3, 2012)

What would you recommend for binging these back from the dead! looking for something like c4 but for bigger areas .cheers


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

AG Bumper Gel does the job for me but I'm sure there is better for more money.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

af gel works well and lasts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Heat gun


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

heat gun and then use to trim restorer to even it out as the heat gun will make it a bit patchy!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

AS Trim Ultra is very good and lasts. Needs 4 hours to cure though. Also Wolfs Black Out.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

heat gun or hair dryer

:thumb:


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

In the past we have used AG black dye, works a treat but you will need to mask off your paintwork and wheels.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I treated my wife's Ka bumpers with Dodo Juice Fantastic Plastic...



















Some slight patchiness on the first application, but as I've re-applied when I've cleaned her car it has evened out the patchiness and leaves a nice natural, non-oily finish.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Heat gun/ hairdryer...

Then keep them protected from fading with regular coating.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

heat gun, nut oil...and a fair amount of time & patience:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I am amazed that no one has mentioned C4. Expensive, but so long lasting.

Oops - just re read the OP's post. Doh! Still think C4 is the answer though lol


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

I use meguiars trim detailer! It's about £8 and the bottle lasts forever! You only need the tiniest amount and it works wonders n lasts too! I am still on the original bottle which I've had for a loooong time!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

A heat gun will only bring it back once. As it brings the oil out I believe. Once it fades again it will not be able to come back with a heat gun/hairdryer again.

Better to just restore using a product gel of some form.


----------



## primo (Feb 3, 2012)

Cheers for the advice guys


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

craigblues said:


> A heat gun will only bring it back once. As it brings the oil out I believe. Once it fades again it will not be able to come back with a heat gun/hairdryer again.
> 
> Better to just restore using a product gel of some form.


Thats still temporary.... you loose nothing by heat gun treatment as if you let it bleach again you use as you say a restore coating anyway, however if you restore it and keep it protected it will never fade again...:thumb:

Just the same with a faded red motor once you have the gloss back you need to keep it protected from the UV damage again.

The restoring coatings are just that a coating its hiding the fading not returning it back to original.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have both C4 a little goes a long way and lasts 2 years and I have AF Revive which is 8 pounds from polished bliss and its free delivery not like cleanyourcar where they charge you for any order unless its over 50 pound. So give AF Revive a go its got good durability as someone of here told me about it hope that's helped you fella


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

I had to do the daughters Ka a couple of months ago, ended up getting some Valet Pro Dionysus Trim Glitz - and can say its very good, she's back from Uni this weekend and I was surprised that it looks like it was done yesterday! 
The Glitz is dead easy to apply,and beads like crazy! Am well impressed with it


----------

